# Good place to advertise my service?



## chanda (Jul 12, 2008)

I am trying to do some catering on the side but I'm not sure where to advertise. Any suggestions? Someone told me about providemeservice.com, has anyone advertised with them? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

All depends on who you want for clients and how much money you have at your diposal? local newspapers a website is always good. You can hire a marketing director.There are ways to get people in your local areas mailing addresses and email addresses that make $100,000.00 or more a year and mail them a nice card explaining what your company is about and what sevices you provide.

Leave business cards in a display at all the coffee shops, salons, yoga classes, meditation classes, spa's, gyms and any other place were people who have money to spend, spend it?
*This is just an opinion from someone who is not in the marketing field, so take it for what its worth.*


----------

